# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿sigue bajando la calidad en las bicycle?

## Chaoz

Hace poco he abierto una remesa nueva de barajas y me he encontrado una sopresa ya no en el corte ni nada por el estilo, que curados de espanto estamos. Los puntos de las cartas son ahora sustancialmente más pequeños que barajas compradas hace pocos meses.

Decidme si no es paranoia mia, pero, si yo tengo un producto tengo dos formas de sacarle más dinero: una sería mantener estándares de calidad y subir el precio y otra es mantener el precio Y BAJAR la calidad del producto así como los costes de elaboracion.

Lo mismo es una locura mía, pero creo que desde hace un tiempo la US company está hinchando el margen de beneficio bruto del producto.

Sé que esto no es muy relevante, pero leñe, es que va a llegar un punto que las cartas van a ser las mismas que las que te venden los chinos.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## charlie veru

Hola Chaoz, pues desde que cambiaron el estuche, han cambiado tambien el grosor de las cartas, ahora son mas finas y por ende se deterioran mas rapido.

Lo comprobe por que compre unas cuantas barajas de las nuevas, tengo unas barajas sin abrir de remesa antigua, y es que no hay color, ahora si las comparas con las master edition ya ni te cuento, pero bueno, quedate tranquilo que no es paranoia tuya... jejeje.

Creo que quieren que compremos las master edition que son de mejor calidad y por eso se la bajaron a las normales. saludos.

----------


## mastifal

Yo justamente iba a consultar eso. Mi señora viajo a argentina y  me trajo barajas bicycle ya que aqui no las venden en uruguay. Y me trajo las Rider Back, y me pregunto la diferencia que tenian con las Standar. Y no le supe responder. La verdad sera eso del tema de la calidad? Porque el paquete es distinto. Ella por las dudas me trajo las Rider Back. Y las eco edition que son muy bonitas las recomiendo  :Smile1: . (me trajo algunas mas pero es aburrido comentar todo jaja) Saludos!!

----------


## Chaoz

yo estoy hablando de las standar rider back, a las que como se comenta se las cambio primero el estuche, el corte, el grosor... ya hora los puntos.... lo siguiente sera el acabado air cushin y de ahi a las cartas del chino...

Ir dejando opiniones al respecto. yo estoy tambien preguntando a los magos que conozco y os ire diciendo que me cuentan.

Lo de la master... pues estoy por probar a comprar UNA porque la diferencia de precio me parece prohibitiva ya que la cantidad de barajas que fundo al año me subiria el presupuesto mucho... ademas de que una diferencia tan notalbe entre un as y los demas... si fuese tipo a la phoenix (otra que no me gusto nada, de nada aunque algun detalle como este de los ases si) que todos los ases estan dimensionados al de picas.... pues seria otro cantar...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Chaoz, los indices son más pequeños, los puntos más pequeños (véase 10 de corazones), las figuras, el cuadro es más pequeño y el color menos intenso. Son más finas y los cantos se ve que han contratado al cocodrilo de Lacoste para cortarlos a bocados.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo llevo tiempo con ganas de pasarme a las Fouriner.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Álvaro, Fournier también han cambiado el modo de fabricarlas

----------


## ricardo77

Bueno yo uso bicycle pero suelo usar mas las tally ho porque me gustan mas y ya estoy mas acostumbrado y me gustaria hacer una pregunta.¿ Al ser el mismo fabricante que bicycle todo esto que estais comentando esta ocurriendo tambien con tally ho o es solo con bicycle,es que con la de barajas que tengo hace ya tiempo que no compro ninguna y por eso pregunto?

Gracias y saludos :Wink1:

----------


## Spes

Yo también he notado la bajada en la calidad de las bicycle.
Saludos

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Álvaro, Fournier también han cambiado el modo de fabricarlas


¿Si? No tenia ni idea...

Solo queda seguir y agachar el lomo.

----------


## llauix

Yo también creía que eran ilusiones mias, pero ya veo que no. Hace un par de semanas compré unas cuantas tally-Ho y la verdad es que al abrirlas pensé esto mismo, sobre todo del corte. No es igual que antes... está como mucho más aspero... No se como decirlo.

Sobre bicycle, las cartas del estuche "feo" son bastante más finas y el corte como las Tally-ho que os comento.

Había leido por algún sitio que habían cambiado la fábrica de ubicación.. quizás cambio también de maquinaria... de materiales?

----------


## Chaoz

yo sigo pensando que es una subida de precio encubierta.

ahora, que opciones nos quedan? las fournier? a mi para ciertas cosas no me gustan (personalmente). Las tally? es dificil encontrar material "especial" para ellas, como decia el compañero del segundo post, las master? un sablazo muy serio al bolsillo si gastas muchas barajas....

en fin...

----------


## sanx

Yo he usado tally casi siempre y me pasó lo mismo que a llauix: un corte muchísimo más aspero. Cambié a bicycle y lo mismo.
Alternativas a las bicycle? Tally por lo menos las descarto.

----------


## S. Alexander

> yo sigo pensando que es una subida de precio encubierta.
> 
> ahora, que opciones nos quedan? las fournier? a mi para ciertas cosas no me gustan (personalmente). Las tally? es dificil encontrar material "especial" para ellas, como decia el compañero del segundo post, las master? un sablazo muy serio al bolsillo si gastas muchas barajas....
> 
> en fin...


¡Las del chino! x'D

No, en serio, lo que han hecho ahora con las bicycle es algo bastante serio...  :18:

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Yo hace meses que no compro bicycle... pero la última vez, me salieron dos nueves de picas... increíble.

Creo que me voy a ir cambiando a otra marca, porque si esto no mejora, tendremos que acostumbrarnos a ver cartas sin imprimir o cosas por el estilo cuando abramos una baraja nueva ¬¬

----------


## Magnano

Me quedo con mis tally, cambié hace tiempo y... pese al precio, me merece la pena, pese al cambio de corte.

----------


## M.David

De las que he probado(bicycle, fournier, tally) también me quedo con las tally, las únicas que las superan para mi gusto son las del 125 aniversario de Bicycle que suele recomendar Iban, pero son demasiado caras para el día a día.

----------


## Iban

Son caras, cierto, pero sospecho que la gente estará más preocupada por no encontrar cartas especiales, que por el precio. Porque a precios razonables hay otras barajas de muy muy buena calidad. Creo que Tiendamagia debería empezar a traernos cosas nuevas de EEUU si no quiere que empecemos a comprar en otros sitios: Stingers, D&D, Hoyle, Squeezers, Turners... Una opción que podéis probar en el siguiente pedido son las Dr. Leon. Lo único que las amarillas son muy cantosas. Las negras están muy bien (con una carta especiál y dorsos "one way"). Pero el problema es ése: que no tienen variedad: están las negras, y punto.

Qizás deberían traer gaffs de Aviator, que los hay, prácticamente como en bicycle, y entonces se pasarían algunos a las Aviator...

Yo hace más de año y medio que no he comprado una bicycle rider back, y puede que en el próximo pedido meta alguna, pero ya, por curiosidad de ver cómo son ahora.

Aunque, qué distinta es la visión del amateur frente a la del profesional...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

A mí las cartas "truquiladas" me dan lo mismo. Pero me gusta el diseño bicycle.

Iban, algunas que hayas visto en alguna tienda y que no se salgan mucho del presupuesto? (Que estén entre el precio de una bicycle y una tally)  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

A mí de verdad que me flipan las Bee Stingers. Lo malo son los portes desde EEUU, porque las cartas, en sí, no so caras. ¿Le pedimos a Mariano que las traiga?

4,95$ que, al cambio, son 4,12€. Comprando 12 salen a 3,50€ cada una. Un precio muy muy bueno para lo que son. Y en algún sitio las puedes encontrar a 3,30€

Quizás los colores de las figuras no sean las más adecuadas para la magia profesional...

Las Aviator las descartas, ¿verdad?

Yo estoy deseando pillar unas Aladdin, a ver qué tal van.

Será por opciones...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Unas Aristocrats me gustaría probarlas, pero las Bee Stingers las veo muy factibles para probarlas y darles caña. Qué me dices? Las pillamos?

Las Aviator las probé y no me gustaron demasiado... Esta tarde probaré una de Fournier 818 que tengo en Málaga. (En el estanco de debajo de mi casa las venden a 2,50).

----------


## Iban

Las 818 de Fournier, a mí me gustan, me gustan los dorsos, los de toda la vida. Pero... tienen unos índices que se ven desde el espacio. Eso sí, son duras como el pedernal. Las únicas Fournier que yo he sentido cómodas han sido las 1800. Pero es que tienen un dorso horrible.

Podemos intentar preguntar a Mariano si podría taer las Stingers. Y si no... siempre podemos hacer un pedido conjunto, entre los suficientes como para que nos resulte rentables los portes. Algo que, ehando cuentas, con portes, envíos, y toda la intemerata, nos deje la baraja a un precio por debajo de los 4,00€ o así. Pero antes échale un ojo al dibujo de las figuras, no vaya a ser que no te cuadren: son en gris y rojo, nada de azul ni amarillo.

Y las Aristocrats... yo no termino de tener claro qué es eso. Son cartas de Casino, tipo Bee... ¿no? Pero creo que están a un precio tirado.

¿Y qué pasa con las Phoenix?

Al final va a haber demasiadas opciones, ya verás tú.

----------


## M.David

Yo me apunto a pedirle a Mariano que traiga alguna baraja nueva. Si no fuera posible me parece buena idea pedirlas conjuntamente a EEUU.

Con las Phoenix pasa algo parecido creo... Me parece que hay que pedirlas a Alemania, pero eso de que sean "cartas para magos" pinta bien.

----------


## Chaoz

yo he tenido phoenix en las manos y tienes EXACTAMENTE los mismos fallos que las rider back a fecha de hoy. Mismo corte, mismo descuadre de los dorsos, etc, etc...

Iban yo puestos a hacer experimentos lo mismo me uno. aunque creo que ahora esta semanaq voy a hacer un pedido con un par de libros y por probar pido unas master... a ver que tal.

Yo si tienen la misma calidad que todas las barajas que saca ellusionist creo que quedare contento, pues siempre se nota una diferencia sustancial sobretodo en el corte respecto a las rider.

----------


## Iban

Las Master se parecen mucho a las antiguas bicycle. Ligeramente más gruesas (el ancho de dos cartas por mazo), pero no por eso más duras. Los acabados de los cantos no son excelentes, peores que las bicycle clásicas. En las faro hay que biselar para que entren, y aún así... A cambio, la superficie es más deslizante (no son Air Cushion, sino UV500 Air Flow, a mí todas esas terminologías me desbordan) y los abanicos salen más uniformes.

La ventaja es que, al ser ligeramente más gruesas (pero igual de flexibles), el mazo no se comba con el tiempo.

En definitiva, para mi gusto, no valen el precio que tienen. Por mucho Ellusionist que sean. Cada vez me gustan más las de Theory11.

Pero cada cuál, sus gustos.

----------


## jesus15

Tambien he visto una baraja con el sello dorado que por lo visto es de Richard Turner. Tienen un precio similar a las master. No pongo el enlace porque no es tiendamagia

Un saludo

----------


## Iban

Cierto, las Turner tienen muy buena prensa. Pero a ver quién hace un pedido a EEUU... :(

Ya, de gastarse pasta, que sea en algo que no parezca una baraja de 2€...

----------


## Chaoz

pufff... pedir a usa la verdad es que o haces un pedido grande o no se yo si compensa con los portes. con un pedido grande terminan saliendo por 3$ mas portes. ahora bien, realmente meceria la pena?

soy un mar de dudas ahora mismo...

----------


## mastifal

Yo preguntaba esta diferencia gente, quiero saber si es solo el paquete o la calidad baja en las de la izquierda?? Pregunto porque todas las que tengo son las de la derecha. Gracias ^^

----------


## M.David

A mí, las que pedí poco antes del cambio de estuche ya me venían mal cortadas, etc...

----------


## Chaoz

Hablando esto mismo con la gente de la dama inquieta ha surgido esto... espero que no sea lo mismo que las phoenix o similares.

http://809bicycle.com/ 

de momento esta en construccion, hasta que sean lanzadas oficialemente...

El tiempo dira!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

El nombre de por sí suena a coña :D

----------


## Iban

Ya dudo yo que Bicycle saque unas cartas con diferente dorso, después del pollo que montaron para regularizar el tema del copyright de sus dorsos, ases y comodines...

A mí me suena a cuchufleta.

----------


## M.David

Pues sí... ¿Qué hay de la idea de preguntar a Mariano y compañía sobre si van a traer diferentes barajas?

----------


## Iban

El asunto está preguntando. Veamos qué contesta.  :Wink1: 

Paciencia.

----------


## M.David

Muchas gracias Iban, no sabía que hubieras preguntado. Con lo que sea cuéntanos :Wink1:

----------


## Chaoz

Pues lo de las mandolin parece oficial... ya veremos a ver que tal sale la cosa. Hoy por la SEI estaban varios conocidos mios barruntando lo mismo sobre las bicycle. muchos de ellos usando aviators...

ains.... pobrecito yo que no se que hacer!!!! 

jejejeje

----------


## Iban

Tienes que probar las STINGERS. Si no las conseguimos, yo te mando una de las mías para que se te haga el culito pechicola.

Que lo vas a flipar.

----------


## Moss

Al final no sé si calidad baja o no baja.... Si ha bajado ya, o aún está por bajar.

----------


## Moss

> Tienes que probar las STINGERS. Si no las conseguimos, yo te mando una de las mías para que se te haga el culito pechicola.
> 
> Que lo vas a flipar.


Te mando un MP con mi dirección. Por la boca muere el peeeeeezzz....  :001 302:

----------


## Chaoz

pues de las rider back standar te lo digo yo ya que HA BAJADO UN GÜEVAL!!!!!

Lo de las stingers macho si que se me estan poniendo los dientes largos. Siempre se puede organizar algo si tienda magia no se anima (aunque creo que si que se van a animar... si. soy optimista... ¿que? xD)

----------


## Chaoz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWu8rzlUg1U


madre santa...

----------


## M.David

si lo paras en el segundo 0:32 se ven la figuras en gris y rojo que decía Iban.

----------


## Chaoz

Por cierto, se me olvido decirlo arriba. Para vosotros no se, pero para mi es MUY importante disponer de material "custom" (estamso en la abierta no me voy a explayar) del modelo de baraja que utilizo.

----------


## Iban

> Te mando un MP con mi dirección. Por la boca muere el peeeeeezzz....


Tú te vienes aquí a probarlas conmigo, pichón. Es que a Chaoz no quiero verle la cara, que es feo del carajo.

Entre todos tenemos que conseguir convencer a Mariano.

----------


## Moss

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWu8rzlUg1U
> 
> 
> madre santa...


Bah!!... Pecata minuta. Si me descalzo, lo hago yo con los pies. Bueno, me tengo que quitar los calcetos.

----------


## Iban

> Por cierto, se me olvido decirlo arriba. Para vosotros no se, pero para mi es MUY importante disponer de material "custom" (estamso en la abierta no me voy a explayar) del modelo de baraja que utilizo.


Pues entonces te tendrás que conformar con una DD, que es todo lo que viene.

¿Cómo de custom?

----------


## Chaoz

y no venden gaffed de esa baraja? o se puede pedir material a otra casa?

----------


## Iban

Ehhh... nooooooooop. Cero.

¿Muy gaffed?

Nada, uno que se nos cae del grupo.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Yo si tiene o no material gaff... me da igual. La cosa es usar algo distinto  :Wink1:

----------


## M.David

> Yo si tiene o no material gaff... me da igual. La cosa es usar algo distinto


Por mí lo mismo.
¿No se pueden pedir a Theory11 las gaffed?

----------


## Iban

> Por mí lo mismo.
> ¿No se pueden pedir a Theory11 las gaffed?


¿Que te hagan gaffs de una baraja estándar? Prfff... eso lo hace un tipo de Alemania, que yo sepa, y a precio de doblón. Para eso os las hago, y me entretengo.

Manitas que es uno.

----------


## t.barrie

A mi también empieza a apetecerme probar otras barajas.  :Smile1: 
Ayer compré en una tienda de esas que venden de todo, unas fournier 611(lo malo es que no tiene orla) y unas 211 (de poker pero española) a 2euros.Por probar, nunca las había visto. Son bastante delgadas y aunque aún no las he usado mucho la primera impresión no ha sido mala(teniendo en cuenta el precio). De fournier había probado las 505 , pero no me convencen, son bonitas pero no me convencen.
¿Alquien ha probado la 211 y la 611? No las he visto ni en la página de fournier.

----------


## Iban

Conozco las 211, y sí que me gustan más que las 505. Lo malo es que eso de "poker española" es como... "camionero con tacones". Ni carne, ni pescado.

¿La 611 es una de índices gigantes, que los comodines son una especie de pajarraco en una elipse? Porque si son ésas, al ser más blandas que las 505 o las 18, también son más manejables. Y duran, ¿eh? A mí me duran un montón.

Por cierto, si hay un comodín que merece llamarse comodín, ése es el de las 211. Como tiene que ser, conojes, el de toda la vida.

Qué, Tomás, ¿te apuntas al pedido de las stingers?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Buff, yo probé las 18, pero creo que el dorso es demasiado feo, y no son muy manejables del todo.

----------


## t.barrie

> Conozco las 211, y sí que me gustan más que las 505. Lo malo es que eso de "poker española" es como... "camionero con tacones". Ni carne, ni pescado.
> 
> ¿La 611 es una de índices gigantes, que los comodines son una especie de pajarraco en una elipse? Porque si son ésas, al ser más blandas que las 505 o las 18, también son más manejables. Y duran, ¿eh? A mí me duran un montón.
> 
> Por cierto, si hay un comodín que merece llamarse comodín, ése es el de las 211. Como tiene que ser, conojes, el de toda la vida.
> 
> Qué, Tomás, ¿te apuntas al pedido de las stingers?


Si son esas. las del pajarraco y las del camionero :302: .
Las 611 me han gustado, lo de los indices gigantes casi que me da igual, incluso puede tener alguna ventaja. Pero no tienen orla blanca.
Las 211 me están gustando, vale que no son ni carne ni pescado, pero son de tamaño poker y el dorso me gusta mucho. Le estoy viendo ventajas a eso de usar la española a lo Rubiales (¿por cierto que cartas usa él? Creo que también usa camioneros con tacones ¿no?)

Sip, no estaría mal conseguir las stingers

----------


## Iban

> Las 611 me han gustado, lo de los indices gigantes casi que me da igual, incluso puede tener alguna ventaja. Pero no tienen orla blanca.


Ups, pues entonces no estamos hablando de las mismas. Las que yo digo tienen una pedazo orla de dos palmos a cada lado. Y las esquinas, no tan redondeadas como estamos acostumbrados (creo que eran ésas las de las esquinas más angulosas). A la tarde, cuando llegue a casa, les hago una foto y las subo, a ver en qué nos estamos colando.

Estoy preparando un pedido a Tannen, échale un ojo a su web y dime si quieres que te pida Stingers, D&D v4, Erdnases, o alguna otra lindeza).

----------


## t.barrie

> Ups, pues entonces no estamos hablando de las mismas. Las que yo digo tienen una pedazo orla de dos palmos a cada lado. Y las esquinas, no tan redondeadas como estamos acostumbrados (creo que eran ésas las de las esquinas más angulosas). A la tarde, cuando llegue a casa, les hago una foto y las subo, a ver en qué nos estamos colando.
> 
> Estoy preparando un pedido a Tannen, échale un ojo a su web y dime si quieres que te pida Stingers, D&D v4, Erdnases, o alguna otra lindeza).


Pues no será la misma... adjunto fotos. Una de las 211, que me gustan, y la otra la 611 con su pajarraco y sin orla.
Voy a echar un vistazo a la página que comentas y hablamos por mp.

----------


## Iban

¡Pero si ése es el dorso de las 1800!

Voy a mirar cómo son las caras de las 1800 que tengo en casa, pero me parece que aquí hay un cruce de cables de lo más extraño.

Y subo fotos de todas, así nos echamos unas risas con el copón de jaleo que hay con Fournier.

Mira a ver: Luis también está echando un ojo, y Chaoz casi seguro que también se animará. Así que entre todos nos puede salir un pedido rentable. Yo voy a por 10 stingers, 5 D&Dv4, 5 Erdnase, unas diez barajas variadas de otros tipo, un par de libros y luego alguna tontería.

----------


## angelilliks

¿Alguien me puede contar algo acerca de las Aristocrat? Según tengo entendido tienen un acabado parecido al de Bee o Bicycle, tienen orla blanca según qué modelos, los dorsos me perecen me parecen muy sobrios y se ve que además de ser distribuidores de casinos en Las Vegas no están mal de precio.

Yo también he notado que las barajas van a peor, pero es algo con lo que habrá que apechugar.

----------


## Iban

LuisJOlmedo también anda detrás de las Aristocrat, pero yo sé poco sobre ellas. Creía que eran barajas puramente de casino. Como lo son las Bee (salvo que las Bee, sabe Dios porqué, algo han entrado en el mundo mágico). Yo, las pocas que he visto, tienen los dorsos con los típicos rombos Bee, y dos veces el logo, al estilo de los casinos (aunque, eso sí, con orla). Es más, hasta he llegado a pensar que eran una modificación de las Bee... o sus abuelas, y que han sido sustituídas en los casinos por las barajas sin orlas, por cuestiones de seguridad.

Vamos, que ni puñetera idea.

Hablar para nada, qué estúpido soy.

----------


## Maariinee

Hola! Quería hacer una pregunta aprovechando el post, a ver si alguien me sabe responder. Estoy pensando en comprarme un par de barajas bicycle por internet ya que aquí en Barcelona no se dónde podría comprarlas ( Si alguien lo sabe, porfavor decídmelo ) y viendo los comentarios de este tema me pregunto si realmente vale la pena, ahora en casa tengo una baraja Fournier 818 Jumbo Index, comprada en un centro comercial por 4€ (que por un error suyo no me las cobraron). Me gustaría tener otra baraja al menos para no ir deteriorandola demasiado ya que le doy bastante caña y me da miedo que se doblen demasiado rápido o algo. ¿Qué me recomendais? ¿Me compro Fournier o me compro Bicycle?

----------


## Pulgas

Pues te hago algunas recomendaciones:
Échale un vistazo a las normas del foro: no está permitido citar establecimientos comerciales distintos a tiendamagia.com (patrocinador del foro).Compra las barajas en tiendamagia, puedes acceder a la tienda a través del anuncio que figura en la esquina superior derecha de todas las páginas.Compra las bicycle. De momento, hasta que controles más (mucho más) no vas a notar mucha diferencia.Cambia de baraja con frecuencia: de unas cartas nuevas a otras muy usadas notarás una diferencia bárbara en el aprendizaje.Lee los hilos adheridos del foro. Te lo comento porque en ellos encontrarás estos mismos consejos que te estoy dando. Muchas de las dudas que te surjan ya las ha planteado antes otro usuario y la respuesta está ya escrita en el foro.Creo que con esto está respondido el tema.  :Wink1:

----------


## Jake.cartomagia

Pues a mi hace poco me dio la venada de comprarme unas fournier en un todo a cien y me agradaron bastante. Compre las 18-00 y una gran desventaja (aparte del diseño horrible del dorso) es que la orla no es blanca O.o. sino gris como se puede apreciar en las fotos subidas por t.barrie. De todas formas estoy encantado. 
Y volviendo al tema de que los magos somos los menores consumidores de cartas (los casinos nos van ganando). Quizas en ciertos tipos de baraja (bee) tengan razon pero pienso que los casinos no usan bicycle. Y si nos hacen todo tipo de material (que solo usamos los magos), que les supone seguir con la calidad de siempre.

----------


## mnlmato

Pues ahora me pasaré a la 505 (superior a las bicycle)...hasta que aparezca una con mejor calidad...en todas las artes el material fue mejorando y en la magia degradando, así nos va...

----------


## Jake.cartomagia

A ver si encuentro por algun lado unas 505 para probarlas porque todo el mundo habla bien de ellas.

----------


## mnlmato

Hola Jake.cartomagia, la 505 las tienes en tiendamagia, están muy bien, aunque no tiene acabado de aire (air cushion) como bicycle, tally,... eso sí, sientes una baraja robusta y segura, y la calidad es muy superior, aunque podrían mejorarla...

un saludo

----------


## Jake.cartomagia

Se que las hay en tiendamagia pero hasta que haga el pedido queda un mes y me gustaria probar unas antes para ver que tal y decidir si pido alguna mas asi que si las encuentro en un todo a cien las probare.

----------


## sanx

Maariinee para llegar a tiendamagia, si eres de Barcelona y prefieres hacer la compra en tienda en vez de por internet, puedes ir en ferrocarriles catalanes:

http://maps.google.es/maps?f=d&sourc...16544&t=h&z=16

Te bajas en la estación de Sant Cugat (juraría que es justo ahí donde he puesto el origen) y puedes ir de paseo hasta tiendamagia, llegas en un momento. 
Me parece que la estación de renfe esta más cerca, pero no sé por donde queda exactamente, quizás alguien te podría decir.

----------


## Maariinee

Muchas gracias Sanx!! Lo miraré, la verdad prefiero comprar las cosas en tienda.

----------


## Magnano

Y si alguien va a tm que avise, que somos unos cuantos de las cercanias.

----------


## bmb

Yo tengo solamente tres barajas: dos Bicycle y una Fournier 20.
Las Bicycle son la Rider Back y unas Raider de color negro (me mosquea un poco lo de Rider y Raider...)  Las negras son más bonitas y algo más gruesas pero los cantos parecen tener rebabas o estar peor cortados.  Compré las dos Bicycle en el mismo sitio y en el mismo pedido. 

Un detalle, en el lateral de la caja de las Rider Back, la dirección es Cincinnati, Ohio 45212 y en las Raider (las negras) es Erlanger, KY 41018.   ¿Esto es la ubicación de la fábrica?

----------


## ignoto

En breve (o sea, ya mismo) el modelo de referencia de las bicycle dejará de ser el 808 para pasar a serlo el 809 "mandolin deck".
O sea, que todas las cartas trucadas a la basura porque las nuevas tendrán un dorso diferente y las del modelo 808 ahora son más finas, con los dibujos más cutres y más "baratas" en general.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Ignoto, entonces no era una sensación mía que son más finas, ¿no? Es que hay gente que me ha dicho que son paranoias mías...

----------


## Chaoz

mira, ayer mismo en la SEI, un chico tenia una baraja que compro en un lote gordo hace un par de años y yo una baraja comprada de hace una semana y abierta hace dos dias. las comparamos... NADA que ver, pero nada. Corte, grosor, elasticidad, imagenes de las cartas, en fin todo esta mucho peor en la baraja mas reciente que la de hace un par de años. Asi que no, no es paranoia tuya. A ver cuanto tardan en llegarnos las mandolin back y el material trucado para ellas...

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Ignoto, entonces no era una sensación mía que son más finas no? Es que hay gente que me ha dicho que son paranoyas mías...


Eso es lo que mas noto yo. No me duran lo mismo las barajas.

----------


## bmb

Esta tarde me he comprado una baraja Bycicle Prestige (100% plastic) y una Fournier 818 en unos grandes almacenes y lo que me ha llamado la atención es que en la caja de la Bycicle hay un Made in Spain (!!!!!) El código de barras confirma que es producto de fabricación local (84200707402990) Antes del "Made in Spain" aparece también toda la info de la compañía matriz (la de Erlanger, KY) pero parece que hayan sido fabricadas aquí, seguramente a través de algún tipo de franquicia. ¿Alguien sabe si esta empresa fabrica aquí? ¿Los códigos de barras de las barajas nuevas son de EEUU (07xxxx) o de España (84xxxx)? Por cierto, los rojos están como "deslavados", el dorso no está centrado (si las giras por un lado corto hay menos orla que por otro, y la impresión en color de las figuras está también desplazada, el corte presenta alguna imperfección... No soy muy entendido ni he manejado muchas barajas pero me da q
Gracias!

(perdón!! que se me escapó la respuesta antes de terminarla)
decía que no soy un experto pero me da que no es una calidad muy buena, al menos no para el precio que tienen.

----------


## Coloclom

Yo he juntado 2 mazos y no noto la diferencia de grosor. Y digo yo, que si alguien nota aunque solo sea una micra en una carta deberían notarse 52 micras de diferencia al juntar los mazos...

A mi también me duran menos

----------


## llauix

> Esta tarde me he comprado una baraja Bycicle Prestige (100% plastic) y una Fournier 818 en unos grandes almacenes y lo que me ha llamado la atención es que en la caja de la Bycicle hay un Made in Spain (!!!!!) El código de barras confirma que es producto de fabricación local (84200707402990) .


En la web de Fournier tienen una sección de "gama bicycle". Es posible que sean ellos quien fabriquen las bicycle made in spain. Además, yo vi también en unos grandes almacenes las bicycle y la caja se parecía bastante a foto que muestra fournier en la web. 

Dentro de esta gama también tienen anunciado bee, aviator...

----------


## alexrodas

Según pone en la web, Fournier y la US Playing Card Company están englobadas en el mismo holding. Imagino que será ese el motivo de las "Bicycle made in Spain".
Hace tiempo que me comentaron que las Fournier también habían bajado de calidad. Me dejaron un mazo recién comprado, y tenía "tienda-de-chinos-finished", no había quien hiciese una faro semi-decente. No sé, ¿soy yo, o notáis que la calidad de las marcas en general ha bajado un poco?

----------


## ignoto

Unas consideraciones:
-Entre el 60 y el 70% de las barajas (como mínimo) las compran profanos.
-Ellos ni hacen faros ni dobles ni saben lo que es eso ni les importa un bledo. Para jugar al poker, al continental o a lo que sea funcionan perfectamente.
-A ellos les importa la relación calidad/precio o, en su caso, la marca.
-El fabricante quiere vender. Si mermando la calidad aumenta las ventas en su clientela mayoritaria, ya se esperarán los frikis a que salga el modelo nuevo o, si no quieren esperar, cogerán dos piedras y procederán a hacerse una tibetana.

Vamos, que el vender cartas es un negocio y el mundo empresarial se rige por unas normas muy claras.

Pero esto no es mas que una opinión ¿Eh? que seguro, lo que se dice seguro, es que en un vacío perfecto no hay materia.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

A cuánto sale la tibetana Ignoto? :D

Toda la razón, después de todo, nosotros somos una panda de frikis, que compran cartas (muchas) pero en comparación de lo que se vende para jugar al poker, brisca, streep poker, el juego del chupito, el ocalimocho... pues son muchos más!

----------


## Tracer

Imagino yo que unos de los mayores compradores de barajas seran los casinos, y estos tienen unas especificaciones muy estrictas en cuanto al aspecto, peso, y dibujo de las barajas, asi que no se como es posible que este descenso de calidad no venga acompañado de quejas por parte de ese sector. Es mas, si es tema de mercado, no seria mas facil seguir con la calidad normal al precio de siempre y sacar una gama mas baja a un precio mas reducido?

----------


## ignoto

> . Es mas, si es tema de mercado, no seria mas facil seguir con la calidad normal al precio de siempre y sacar una gama mas baja a un precio mas reducido?


No. Siempre es más sencillo vender más barato o al mismo precio el producto de siempre y sacar una gama más alta. Sobre todo si la mayoría de los compradores no notan la diferencia.

----------


## artoillo

Ignoto, has dado en la diana plenamente, creo que tu infromación es la justay v verdadera. Aunque seamos muchos, somos como una gota de agua en el oceano para las empresas fabricantes.

----------


## Chaoz

por lo que leo las mandolin salen en agosto... a ver que pasa...

----------


## jesus15

De momento si salen en agosto de este año, y la calidad esta siendo supervisada por Richard Turner, que no se si se habia dicho ya. El otro dia envie un correo a Mariano y dice que traera nuevas barajas, pero que las Stingers no es capaz de conseguirla.

----------


## ignoto

Ayer me compré, por probar, unas Bee de la serie S.W.E. (las verdes) y me parecieron magníficas.
Mientras tengan, me cambio de marca.

----------


## -Picas-

Yo compré ayer  unas Bicycle ( 2 rojas) y no tienen gran descuadre, eso sí, vienen combadas las dos y las extensiones boca arriba no se pueden hacer ya que se quedan flotando apoyadas en la "jorovita" y se levantan , en fin a ver si con enciclopedias encima...

----------


## Magnano

Acaban de salir una s bicicletas para magos a 5 euros.

----------


## M.David

Las Stingers son una pasada, si tenéis ocasión de probarlas hacedlo.

Son algo más finitas que las bicycle pero con un tacto y un acabado que a mí me han parecido geniales. Merecen la pena, de verdad.

----------


## Chaoz

te refieres a las gold label de turner?

----------


## Darking

Hoy me e comprado dos mazos en canada que estoy pasando las vacaciones y eran especiales (125 aniversario) y he estado jugando un ratillo con ellas y por ahora no he notado mucha diferencia pero ire comentando... :Smile1: 
Un saludo

----------


## rubiales

> Si son esas. las del pajarraco y las del camionero.
> Las 611 me han gustado, lo de los indices gigantes casi que me da igual, incluso puede tener alguna ventaja. Pero no tienen orla blanca.
> Las 211 me están gustando, vale que no son ni carne ni pescado, pero son de tamaño poker y el dorso me gusta mucho. Le estoy viendo ventajas a eso de usar la española a lo Rubiales (¿por cierto que cartas usa él? Creo que también usa camioneros con tacones ¿no?)
> Sip, no estaría mal conseguir las stingers


Yo suelo usar en Cerca la Nº27 de dorso verde y Escena la Nº1 Roja.

----------


## Ritxi

*



¿sigue bajando la calidad en las bicycle? 


*

Lo que no es normal es que hayan bajado tanto de precio y que la calidad sea la misma de hace 10 años

----------


## Magnano

http://www.tiendamagia.com/naipes-bi...177a575e301699

----------


## Ritxi

> http://www.tiendamagia.com/naipes-bi...177a575e301699


El primero que las compre que avise, a ver que tal  :Cool:

----------


## queco

¿Nadie las ha probado? Es que tengo que hacer un pedido y voy a coger media docena a ver qué tal...

----------


## bmb

Yo recibí anteayer dos Bicycle estándar, una Bee, dos Tally Ho, una aviator y una 505 Fournier y  sólo se libra la Fournier... Todas las demás parecen cortadas con cuchillo de sierra.  ¿Qué pasa? ¿Las que tienen el corte limpio son únicamente las gold label? :·/

¿Tenéis algún truco para "lijar" un poco los cantos?

----------


## Jaime.17

BMB como vas a lijar los cantos ? Se te quedarían cartas mas estrechas y si no lijass de manera perfecta a la par que igual en todas las cartas de la baraja tendras una baraja desigual . Bicycle ultimamente realiza los cortes de modo desigual , y ya esta , no se puede hacer nada más . Porcierto , ¿ Alguien ah probado ya las cartas de Label Tarner ?  , porfavor contar que tal son ! .

----------


## Juliopikas

Hola a todos: Cuando los cantos son desiguales, lo mejor es ponerlas en una prensa manual (Ya exponia, en otra intervención, como se hacia) y con un taladro, tipo dremel, forrando de papel la punta de lija, con paciencia, te quedan "niqueladas"
Saludos cordiales

----------


## bmb

Coñe!! (perdón por la expresión) mientras escribía esta respuesta estaba dándole vueltas a una idea y creo que me está funcionando!! Rebobino y vuelvo a empezar.  Os cuento lo que he hecho.  

A ver, he cogido uno de los mazos que estaban mal canteados y le he hecho "la manicura".  Le he pasado una lima de manicura primero de las abrasivas, las que tienen dos caras, una roja y otra blanca (he usado la cara menos rugosa, la blanca) con esto he conseguido eliminar buena parte de las barbas y después le he pasado una de las utilizadas para pulir los dorsos de las uñas.  La que he usado yo tiene en la misma lima tres gramajes numerados 1, 2 y 3 que van de más a menos, y al tacto más que una lima parece que esté hecha de goma.  He puesto la baraja de canto apoyada sobre la mesa con todas las cartas bien alineadas y he repasado cada canto varias veces y con delicadeza primero con la lima abrasiva y después con la de pulir.  

Pros: Al tacto el mazo se nota bastante más suave
Contras: Para un pulido perfecto habría que hacerlo carta a carta... Yo tengo sólo 8 mazos para pulir pero supongo que por aquí habrá gente que compre las cartas por palés...  :001 302:    En cualquier caso lo que se puede hacer es poner el mazo biselado en los dos sentidos y por los cuatro cantos y darle unas pasadas así.  

Voy a probar con otra de las barajas nuevas a ver si consigo pulirla un poco más que la primera, pero a mí el resultado me convence.

----------


## 7deTrebol

Yo aun no he comprado ninguna bycicle desde hace algun tiempo... ya que aun me duran las dos ultimas cajas de 12 que compre, y ahora estoy probando mas  con fournier, tally, aviator... y la verdad que con las mas comodo me encuentro es con las fournier.

----------


## Chaoz

Acabo de probar las nuevas 809 mandolin back y no estan mal. Siguen estando un poco descuadradas, el corte es bastante mejor que las 808,al menos para las faros (cosa en la que soy un negado). Son algo mas duras y mucho mas flexibles que las 808 y mas gruesas. El dorso es un poco hortera para mi gusto el tema de las plumitas y tal. A ver si sacan material gaffed... que lo mismo me cambio de baraja.

----------


## Moss

> Hola a todos: Cuando los cantos son desiguales, lo mejor es ponerlas en una prensa manual (Ya exponia, en otra intervención, como se hacia) y con un taladro, tipo dremel, forrando de papel la punta de lija, con paciencia, te quedan "niqueladas"
> Saludos cordiales



Madre mía,... Yo diría que lo mejor es tirar con ellas y cambiar de marca.

----------


## miguelmi96

Sí, Chaoz, yo pienso que las bicycles están empeorando cada vez más, yo me compré unas hace 6 años y son buenísimas, pero hace 3 meses me compré otras y se nota muchísimo la diferencia, nose si será por que se trabajan cada vez mejor con ellas con el paso del tiempo y el uso, pero si no es así, la calidad de las bicycles han bajado muchísimo (esta es mi opinión).

Un saludo.

----------


## Coloclom

> yo me compré unas hace 6 años y son buenísimas, pero hace 3 meses me compré otras y se nota muchísimo la diferencia


Pues sí, si las tienes desde hace 6 años sin duda deben ser muy buenas.

----------


## ign

Ya que se ha reflotado el hilo, aprovecho para preguntar si habéis notado peor calidad en las Tally Ho. Yo compré varias barajas hace un par de años y todavía tiro con ellas, pero ya va siendo hora de comprar otro lote y me gustaría saber si han empeorado o no. Si también han bajado en calidad, tendré que optar por algunas de las barajas que habéis mencionado antes. Eso sí, ¿Bicycle de calidad a 5 euros? Las Bicycle a 3,50 ya me parecen muy caras para todos los defectos que traen.

Por cierto, las Tally Ho son las que más me gustan, en especial las Fan Back.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Magnano

Las tally.. bueno, a mi la calidad me convence, lo que pasa es que el corte esta un poco mal, pero con unas 16 faros aprox. los cantos quedan perfectos  :Smile1:

----------


## tofu

Hace un tiempo compré varias marcas para probar y la verdad es que a mí también me gustan las Tally.
Llevo bastante tiempo con ellas y me siento muy comodo, aunque ahora mismo, como estoy manco no les meto mucha caña.
En cuanto a lo de que no hay material "especial" para ellas, no me importa mucho, porque hasta ahora nunca lo he utilizado, así que creo que me van a acompañar durante mucho tiempo.

----------


## Alvar0

Tengo que hacer dentro de poco un pedido de barajas porque sólo me quedan un par. Alguien podría confirmarme que las mandolin tienen una calidad superior a las rider back actuales?? 
Saludos!

----------


## MaxVerdié

Es curioso, pero llevo oyendo esto desde que ingresé por primera vez en un círculo, hace 10 años. Lo mismo que la desaparición de la 505.

----------


## Alvar0

Lo interpreto como que realmente las bicycle siguen teniendo la misma calidad que antes??

----------


## Ravenous

Antes cuando? Antes haces tres años, o antes la semana pasada?
ahora mismo, las bycicle son papel de fumar, los dorsos azules con estridentes y los dibujos más pequeños.
Las mandolin son las antiguas bycicle con un dorso ligeramente distinto (yo he usado dorsos bycilce con mandolin y han colado). Y como es un favor que se hace a los magos, solo son un poco mas caras (tócate los eggs).

----------


## Alvar0

Con antes me refiero a hace algo mas de un par de años que es el tiempo sin comprar barajas. Ravenous por  lo que dices ahora las rider back son basura, y las mandolin son como las antiguas rider back, no?? Es que prefiero preguntar antes de hacer un pedido tocho de barajas, si merece la pena la diferencia de precio (las mandolin cuestan un 50% mas caras).
Saludos.

----------


## Ravenous

Pide de ambas y sales de dudas, quizá las nuevas Bycicle te gusten. Y si no, las dejas para practicar. Al final, probar uno mismo es lo único que vale, porque es una decisión personal.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo no soy muy de cartomagia, pero colecciono barajas. En mi opinión la calidad de las bicycle y la 505 permanece intacta desde hace 10 años. Cuando ingresé en el círculo de Valladolid tenían este mismo debate.

----------


## Ravenous

Max, está claro que no eres muy de cartomagia. Las actuales bycicle son más blandas, los dibujos son más pequeños, y ha cambiado el tono de azul de los dorsos. Eso son hechos contrastables, y a los ojos de muchos (y no hablo de aficionadillos, que también), hechos que empeoran su calidad.
Y si tenemos en cuenta que hace unos 10 o 15 años, también hubo otro bajón de calidad... Pues el debate del que hablas está justificado.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Totalmente de acuerdo con Ravenous. La bajada es evidente. Otra cosa es que nos tengamos que adaptar. 

Aunque el debate es eterno, y podría dar para que cada uno dijera qué cartas prefiere... lo suyo es que cada cual tantee barajas, pruebe e investigue, y vea las que más se adaptan a él.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Eso mismo he hecho yo.

Y si os digo con cuáles trabajo actualmente igual no me creéis.

Pero yo de cartas uso muy poco, ya os digo.

De todas formas, voy a comprar una Bycicle moderna y compararla con las que tengo de hace 10 años. Lo del dibujo me escama mucho.

----------


## Alvar0

Gracias por vuestros consejos, creo que teneis razón, compraré 15 de cada y ya decidié calidad/precio con cuál me quedo. 
Saludos!

----------


## anfiie

Yo me he pasado a las Phoenix y creo que es una baraja de mucha calidad y el corte es buenísimo. Dicen que Bicycle pretende dejar de fabricar toda la línea de barajas Gaff y otro tipo de barajas y mantener solo la linea clasica. Por eso en parte ha surgido la Phoenix, la baraja Bicycle es una baraja de juego usada por magos y la Phoenix es una baraja para magos que se puede usar para el juego.

----------


## Ravenous

Que no te coma la cabeza la publicidad. Las phoenix son cartas. Punto. Tienen una calidad similar a las másters, un diseño que aún no he encontrado a nadie que diga que es bonito (aunque a mi me gusta), y unos cantos decentes, de momento.
Pero es lo mismo que tienen las mandolin, las tally ho, etc. 
Y lo de que se dejan de fabricar las especiales es una falacia como una catedral, difundida por quienes han aprovechado el cambio de bicycle para sacar su producto. Y no desaparecen por la sencilla razón de que se hacen por encargo (y sí no se hacen, se pueden hacer). Quién te crees que fábrica las phoenix? La USPCC, por supuesto, bajo pedido del alemán que las diseño y las vende. Por esa regla de tres, yo puedo encargar varios miles de barajas especiales de cualquier tipo y venderlas, con dorso bicycle o el que me de la gana.

Por cierto, a ti qué te parece más sospechoso como espectador, una baraja de juego que cualquiera puede tener en su casa, o una baraja qué no he visto en la vida y que se publicita para magos?

PD: conoces el marcado del dorso de la phoenix?
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## b12jose

> Que no te coma la cabeza la publicidad. Las phoenix son cartas. Punto. Tienen una calidad similar a las másters, un diseño que aún no he encontrado a nadie que diga que es bonito (aunque a mi me gusta), y unos cantos decentes, de momento.
> Pero es lo mismo que tienen las mandolin, las tally ho, etc. 
> Y lo de que se dejan de fabricar las especiales es una falacia como una catedral, difundida por quienes han aprovechado el cambio de bycicle para sacar su producto. Y no desaparecen por la sencilla razón de que se hacen por encargo (y sí no se hacen, se pueden hacer). Quién te crees que fábrica las phoenix? La USPCC, por supuesto, bajo pedido del alemán que las diseño y las vende. Por esa regla de tres, yo puedo encargar varios miles de barajas especiales de cualquier tipo y venderlas, con dorso bycicle o el que me de la gana.
> 
> Por cierto, a ti qué te parece más sospechoso como espectador, una baraja de juego que cualquiera puede tener en su casa, o una baraja qué no he visto en la vida y que se publicita para magos?
> 
> PD: conoces el marcado del dorso de la phoenix?
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Realmente no, la principal virtud de la Phoenix, es que su dorso es libre, es decir, no tiene derechos de autor, mientras que el de las bicycle si, no se hasta que punto podrás hacer las cartas que te de la gana con el dorso bicycle (siempre hablando desde la legalidad :Wink1: ) Sin embargo con el dorso de las Phoenix, puedes hacer lo que quieras, ya que como decía tiene una licencia libre

----------


## Ravenous

Busca las condiciones de impresión personalizada de la USPCC y luego me cuentas. Y si no te convencen, ponte en contacto con ellos y ofréceles un pedido de 10.000, a ver si te ponen pegas.
Ten en cuenta que lo que estás haciendo es pedirle a la empresa dueña del producto, ese mismo producto. Otra cosa es que fueras a Piatnik con un pedido de bicycles cara blanca...
Recuerdo que hace tiempo, en las barajas venía publicidad para imprimir cartas personalizadas, incluyendo la posibilidad de tarjetas de visita tamaño carta con el propio dorso Bicycle.

----------


## b12jose

Hablamos de estas: The United States Playing Card Company

Pues entonces te cuento: Claro que si le compras a ellos puedes imprimirlas más o menos como quieras, todo dependerá de lo que quieras comprar y de si entran en sus condiciones (luego si tengo un rato las vuelvo a buscar), con las otras al ser libre podrás imprimir lo que quieras ya que como te digo al ser el diseño libre puedes hacer un uso libre del mismo, incluso cambiando el dorso...

Saludos

----------


## Ravenous

Jose, céntrate, estamos hablando de distribución mundial, no de necesidades personales.

----------


## b12jose

Realmente no se cual es la diferencia de la que me estas hablando, las condiciones son las mismas para imprimir una carta o una tirada de 10000 barajas ...

Pero realmente creo que esto no lleva a ningún sitio, así que lo mejor será dejarlo donde esta  :Wink1:

----------


## Alvar0

Me sumo a la opinión de que las bicycle han  bajado de calidad, ayer me llegó por la mañana un pedido de bastantes barajas, abrí unas standart y estuve con ellas unas 4 horas... cuando las dejé ya estaban con joroba, y no había hecho ningún acordeón ni nada que les pudiera causar la joroba... espero que las mandolin sean mejores porque si no..

----------


## Ravenous

No te preocupes, las mandolin vienen con joroba de  serie. Y cuando las trabajas, se le quita.

----------


## anfiie

Vaya la que he desatado con las Phoenix!!! jajajaja sobre las marcadas aun no las conozco, no se si lo preguntabas por desconocimiento o por que consideras que no son buenas, de todas formas las barajas marcadas no son de mi preferencia. Ya se que las fabrica la USPCC pero lo que si es cierto es que hoy dia tanto las Mandolin como las Tally-Ho como las Phoenix tienen mejor calidad ahora mismo que Bicycle. Ésta ha perdido mucha calidad desde mi punto de vista y luego sobre lo que comentas de qué prefiere el espectador, si ver una baraja habiutal de juego o las nuevas Phoenix pienso que le da exactamente igual porque, a no ser que sean espectadores acostumbrados a ver magia o a las partidas de póke,r la Bicycle les puede resultar igual de extraña que la Phoenix.

----------


## Ravenous

Me refería a la marca de las phoenix estándar, no a barajas específicamente marcadas. En esencia, todas las phoenix son asimetricas.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------

